# Thinking on a new monitor. Does 1080p/4K DSR look good on a 1440p monitor?



## BlackAzrael (May 18, 2020)

I've been looking into changing my current 1080p 144hz g-sync monitor (AOC G2460P) for a little bit now but remain undecided on whether I should get another 1080p monitor or go for 1440p this time. Of course, i'd go for a 4K one but they're still quite expensive for high refresh rates.
I'm used to doing 4K dsr with my monitor whenever I can at least maintain 60fps in games, I think it looks great. Just not sure if that would look as good on a 1440p screen since it's not a round number like 1080p to 4k.
What are your thoughts?

My specs are:
CPU: i7-7700K stock speed
GPU: Gigabyte Aorus 1080ti Xtreme
RAM: 2x16gb Corsair 2666mhz
PSU: Thermaltake M850W
Monitor: AOC G2460P G-Sync 144Hz 1ms 24" 1080p


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 18, 2020)

Never tried, as I have a 4k screen at home. I have a 1440p monitor right now, as I'm stuck at home away from home so to speak.
Again, I only play at native resolution, but if you're down scaling, I don't see why it should be any different on a higher resolution screen, but why use that, as you're going up in native resolution regardless.
I would definitely go 1440p if I was you. I picked up an affordable Acer 144Hz and it's been rather decent. It's my first high refresh and curved screen at the same time. It's only 1500R, so nothing too weird, but took a day or two to get used to.
1080p drives me nuts, it's so cramped for anything outside of games that I almost start to feel claustrophobic.


----------



## BlackAzrael (May 18, 2020)

@TheLostSwede It definitely seems like a good option to go for 1440p. I just think that 4k dsr on a 1080p screen looks great but I don't know if it would be the same deal on a 2k screen. And doing 2x dsr on a 1440p monitor would require a lot of gpu power most likely.

@oinkypig I'd go for this one if money wasn't an issue since it has pretty much everything you'd ever want in a monitor: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07MQBDY91...ag=pcg-1015250933795231900-20#customerReviews


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 18, 2020)

BlackAzrael said:


> @TheLostSwede It definitely seems like a good option to go for 1440p. I just think that 4k dsr on a 1080p screen looks great but I don't know if it would be the same deal on a 2k screen. And doing 2x dsr on a 1440p monitor would require a lot of gpu power most likely.


Unfortunately I have nothing to compare with, so that part I can't be of any help with.
However, a 1440p screen would be a great upgrade to what you have for sure, especially if you play games outside of just FPS titles.


----------



## oinkypig (May 18, 2020)

What exactly is the OP planning on playing with a 1080ti. League of legends!!! LOL


----------



## EarthDog (May 18, 2020)

Stop the dsr games... go native.


----------



## BlackAzrael (May 18, 2020)

@TheLostSwede I don't play a whole lot of FPS games. Mainly rpgs and the likes. So far I'd be more inclined for a 1440p it seems

@oinkypig Most games I play run fine at 4K60 with settings tweaked. I just think between 4K60 and 1080p144, the first is more appealing to me, depending on the game though I suppose. I guess 60fps is bare minimum for me. I have a hard time playing a game with anything under 60 personally. The 1080ti has been doing great so far, not complaining for sure, I might wait a little longer for a better GPU, maybe until the 3000 series.

@EarthDog I know native is always the better choice, but I've found DSR to be quite effective, at least for 1080p to 4k anyways. For 1080p to 2K, it doesn't look right, especially the text.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 18, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Stop the dsr games... go native.



+1. Native is best.

24" 1080p to 27" 1440p is a great upgrade. At 1440p there's also no reason to be running resolutions that aren't 1440p. Upscaling to 4K DSR doesn't look so great, and downscaling to 1080p is quite possibly the worst deal in the history of deals.

For that reason, only go 4K if you can sustain playable frame rates either at high settings or lower settings without changing the resolution. The only thing terrible enough to give 1440p>1080p downscaling a run for its money is 4K>1440p downscaling. 

You don't "need" an 8-core for 1440p, I have no idea where that train of thought comes from. I ran 1440p for years with a 1070 and a 4790K. No stuttering, abysmal frame-time, or poor user experience. When I upgraded to the 3700X, I kept the 1070 for a few months, and only really noticed faster productivity and switching in and out of games.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 18, 2020)

BlackAzrael said:


> @TheLostSwede I don't play a whole lot of FPS games. Mainly rpgs and the likes. So far I'd be more inclined for a 1440p it seems


Then 1440p should be a massive improvement in terms of what you can see at the same time, assuming the games you play scales well with resolution.


----------



## BlackAzrael (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for all your guys' thoughts, really appreciate it! 

I guess my main concern is that if I go with 1440p, I'm sort of "stuck" per say. 

What I mean by that is with a 1080p monitor, I can DSR to 4K and it still looks great. Whereas if I do that with a 1440p as *tabascosauz* indicated, it probably won't look right. 
And if I can't run said game with at constant 60fps (I can deal with occasional small dips below) in 1440p, I can't really downscale to 1080p and still make it look good, unless maybe adding some smoothness via the nvidia control panel would help in that case but I sort of doubt it.

@TheLostSwede So I am curious about that. Higher native resolutions mean you see more of the screen? Like on both sides.


----------



## joemama (May 19, 2020)

Native 1440p on a 1440p screen is definitely better than anything on a 1080p screen
DSR really doesn't improve the graphics that much


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 19, 2020)

I'd go 1440p 144hz+ HDR (not that HDR is important)
4K graphics cards don't exist yet
I think it'll be a generation or two before actual 4k gaming is worthwhile..I wouldn't even consider it for now.


----------



## John Naylor (May 19, 2020)

For me... there's the Acer XB271HU bmiprz and the Asus PG279Q ROG Swift.  Both have 165 Hz IPS panels supplied buy AU Optonics and stepping down from there is a big step  The Acer is ti; using a 10 bit anel... Asus has moived to an 8 bit panel, dropping the 10 bit on they used originally.  I have yet to see a 4 k monitor that I like as much as those two.


----------



## BlackAzrael (May 19, 2020)

@joemama Can't say I agree with that statement about DSR. I definitely notice quite an improvement in most games. But I have no doubt that 1440p is great

@jmcslob Yeah, HDR implementation on windows isn't that great so it's not much of a factor for me.

@John Naylor Yeah I had a look at 1440p monitors and those two seem great. I'd probably go with the Acer from past experience with both manufacturers.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 19, 2020)

To me 4k dsr looks better than native 1440p in witcher 3 but in RDR2 native 1440p looks better so I think this is very game dependent and how AA works in the specific game. 

I think the biggest benefit you're going to get is the larger screen as 24 inches is pretty cramped to me these days. 

5k looks pretty good downsampled on a 1440p screen but I doubt a 1080 ti can handle it my 2080 ti only cuts it in older games or remasters like the MCC as it is.


----------

